# 1971 Kool Lemon Super Sport



## kostnerave (Jan 18, 2021)

Here is my latest project, or rescue, as it were. It's a 1971 Schwinn Super Sport in Kool Lemon. This bike was languishing for many years in a garage in Texas. it was filthy when I picked it up and the grease was so gummed up, nothing moved! Of course I tore the whole bike down, including the wheels, and started rebuilding it one piece at a time. Although the frame has it's fair share of scrapes and nicks, I'm pleased with the way it came out. I was even able to salvage the original handlebar tape. The bike received new basic gumwall tires, tubes, control cables, n.o.s. housing and a decent WTB Speed V saddle. A set of Gray Matter brake shoes provide quick, noiseless braking and save wear and tear on the original Weinmann aluminum rims.The dealer installed fenders are in beautiful condition, as is all of the chrome on the bike. It rides and shifts smoothly and the fillet brazed frame soaks up the bumps. This bike was a therapy project, done more for the joy of saving a bike worth saving. My lack of room dictates that it goes and I may Craigslist it locally, unless a Caber has an interest in it. If so, PM me, otherwise enjoy the pictures. Thanks


----------



## Tim s (Jan 18, 2021)

The bike looks great and the fenders really dress it up. Tim


----------



## bikerbluz (Jan 19, 2021)

Great save and nice job on the clean up!


----------



## juvela (Jan 20, 2021)

-----

What a beautiful job you have done here!    

Her metal finish bits are shinier now than the day she left Chicago.

You've got the alloy dustcaps on the Atom 440 pedals looking like they are chrome.  Never before seen such shiny ones.

Take your time in finding the right home for this wonderful project.   


-----


----------



## kostnerave (Jan 24, 2021)

Thank you all for the kind words. I'm trying not to let it go to someone who will use it as a campus beater, which is tough because I live in Austin, Tx.!! I may list it here for less than it's worth, so it goes to a vintage bike guy. The paint could easily be touched up, but I want the buyer to see what they're getting. Oddly enough, the chainstay on this bike is flawless.


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 6, 2021)

I bought my super sport new in 1971; still have it. They are great riding 10 speeds. Yours looks great. What do you think it will sell for?


----------



## kostnerave (Feb 6, 2021)

I found a great new owner for the Super Sport. I received a call from a young lady who teaches school to third graders. She said she loved vintage Schwinns and really liked the bike I put up on my local Craigslist. I asked how tall she was and she said she was 5'6" tall, to which I replied that the bike was going to be too tall for her. She said she wanted to surprise her dad with it, as he had one like it when he was younger. She also said he was 5'10" tall. Then she told me he was currently fighting cancer and taking chemotherapy and she thougt the bike would cheer him up. Needless to say, I gave her a great deal! Sometimes it's more important to find the right owner for a bike than to make money on it.
 Cheers, Mike


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 7, 2021)

Good to hear this story Mike. You are a good man. My father in law passed recently and he collected - everything - everything! Found a '72 Lime super sport in the shed rafters; nice twice for my '71 Lemon  SS!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 18, 2021)

Beautiful job!! He's going to be getting a stunning Schwinn, and you're a good man for giving a deal!  

Sometimes it _really is_ about finding the right owner!


----------



## kostnerave (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi, Thank you for the nice comments. They help the mood, for sure. My wife and I have endured three days without heat or electricity. The electricty was turned on today and, of course, our heating unit is the only one in the complex that didn't come on. We made some calls but it will be awhile till it's restored. An electric heater is taking the chill off! The apartment complex we live in had a major water pipe burst,so we filled any empty containers we could find with water before they shut the mains off. It's still a blessing to have a working stove, food supplies and plenty of water to boil plus since the complex has a pool that isn't drained, we can fill the toilet with that. That's the latest from sunny (most of the time) Austin, Tx.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 18, 2021)

@kostnerave  I feel for you! Stay positive. You sound like you have it under control until things get back to normal.

Hope everyone in Texas gets what they need to survive! The videos we are seeing on the weather channel are just unreal.


----------



## kostnerave (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks, Right now we are trying to take care of each other. We've been let down by many people at the helm, but the citizens of this city are truly good people that care and are willing to lend a hand. There will be alot of explaining to do and hopefully some feet will be held to the fire when this is past. Actually, that sounds pretty good right now!


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 7, 2021)

We have friends in College Station that were out of power for several days and they had a very rough time. She said that even burning wood in the fireplace the interior house temp was about 55F. That freezing weather made things even worse. 
When I was living in Miami we got hit by Hurricane Andrew in 92. We were out of power for almost a month, in 90+ sweltering  tempts. Being out of electric power with cold or hot weather is bad. Heck it plain sucks either way. Glad you guys are ok.
Fantastic job saving that kool Lemon SS. 
I rescued a 73 Kool Lemon Continental that was in a neglected stage and is now one of my favorite riders. I also get complements about the color.


----------

